# "Morsum Magnificat" Magazine Free D/Ls



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

The Morse enthusiasts magazine "Morsum Magnificat" is now available for free download, see:- 

http://www.n7cfo.com/tgph/Dwnlds/mm/mm.htm

73

S2004


----------

